
Console productivity hack: Discover the frequent; then make it the easy - fogus
http://matt.might.net/articles/console-hacks-exploiting-frequency/
======
fendrak
This is an elegant solution to a common problem I didn't even realize I had.
You'd think the number of times I've cd'ed to the same directory or misspelled
'emacs' as 'enacs' or 'emac s...' would have prompted me to alias them to
something useful, but at least now I can figure out what I've been missing!

